# Beating the System, BB Can shootin'



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

The BCA has a challenge every month on a Facebook group, this month is called the "can-can" challenge, basically throw a can in front of you, shoot it as much as you can with out missing. Every 3 hits you get an entry into a draw. Most guys will use larger ammo, throwing the can farther and farther away...being the BB-man...there was no other ammo more perfect than my favoured BBs.

17 hits in row...I think I got too comfortable and missed the last shot. Close range BB shooting? That's my jam!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very good strategy.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Your next challenge,.... loading the pouch without letting the slingshot out of the holding hand. Nothing wrong with what your method is, so no demeaning criticism implied.

With the method you use, you are proficient with that method.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Your next challenge,.... loading the pouch without letting the slingshot out of the holding hand. Nothing wrong with what your method is, so no demeaning criticism implied.
> 
> With the method you use, you are proficient with that method.


I totally agree, I can load and shoot 1/4" and up with one hand but not with BB's. It's also why I tend to shoot pinch grip, I always know where to grip it and rip it!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Very smart strategy.

I am jealous of that BB shooter. I'd love a tiny one similar to that but TTF.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Very smart strategy.
> 
> I am jealous of that BB shooter. I'd love a tiny one similar to that but TTF.


1" fork gap TTF!? you are a madman! MADMAN!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Very smart strategy.
> ...


I never thought of that. I have such a hard time aiming OTF though. With TTF I can hit 10/10 at 15 yards on a soda can easily. OTF I can't hit even once. :'( Maybe my slingshot just sucks for OTF. lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well heck sakes, now you did it. Guess I'll have to try small ammo! Your back yard could be mined in a few years for iron, right? Nice work BB guy. (nice SS you're shootin' as well)


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Well heck sakes, now you did it. Guess I'll have to try small ammo! Your back yard could be mined in a few years for iron, right? Nice work BB guy. (nice SS you're shootin' as well)


And trace zinc!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I'll BB derned!!! Great shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

